# Sofa/bed Question



## hoover67 (Mar 7, 2005)

I finally was able to sneak away with only one child today to see the Outbacks. We have 5 children and are expecting out sixth so I was looking at the 26RS and 28. When I put the sofa/bed into bed position, I noticed that there is a wide gap between the two cushions. Is this normal? It was on both models. That would be very uncomfortable for my daughter to sleep on. I have looked at other brands with the same kind of sofa/bed and there was no gap. This would be a major irritation. I do not want to have to rig something up everynight and take it down if I do not have too! I am pooped by the end of the day. Other than that I really wanted to buy it on the spot. We will most likely try to find a used one first.

Thanks!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I believe that it's normal
We are on our second outback and both had a gap between the cushions
My kids had no problem sleeping on it.
Don


----------



## mjs518 (Oct 24, 2004)

I recall others have said that they stuff a beach towel or some foam in the gap and it works out fine


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Hoover67, We bought an inexpensive mat at WalMart or Target for about $6-10 and my kids seem fine with it. We just lay that over the crack and they don't even know it's there. We have 5 kids and are happy we bought the 28RSS (or RSDS now). 7Heaven


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

We use a large beach towel thats rolled length ways -- works great ....


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Thats a factory option if a kid acts up lift the sofa a poof they vanish under the sofa









No complaints from my kids or their friends. Two Outbacks same gap no big deal.

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

We don't, or I should say, haven't used our sofa for a bed yet. (At least not a planned one, Dad may have grabbed a few winks here and there....) Some have reported that a swin noodle fills the gap nicely.

I will worry about it when the need arises.

Tim


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Assuming you are already having to make it up to sleep on it is just a second more to put a rolled beach towel or blanket in there. I took a nap on ours without doing anything but I guess my butt is too be to notice.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Should be no problem. I have slept their myself. Just a bit short for an adult.

Thor


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Haven't used it for sleeping yet but I tested out the noodle and it works great. Keep one under the sofa in the event of unexpected guests.


----------



## 2outbacks (Jun 8, 2005)

I wondered the same thing! A swim noodle certainly seems manageable...

but why the gap? seems silly. It's not like the jacknife bed is an innovation.

small potatoes, I guess.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Second the "swim noddle" idea. Used it once for an adult, and they said it worked fine.


----------



## hoover67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I was just surprised. The saleman thought that the first one was just defective. I guess there are not a lot of people testing them out. Too bad Outback did not catch this. The other companies do not seem to have a problem with a gap. Should be a minor irritation. Now if we can only get it up the driveway!!!!


----------



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

I would reccomend backing it up the driveway with your truck. Unless your kids are very strong!!! sunny


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Hasn't really been a big deal for us and we have used it several times. I never tested in on other makes/models so I guess I never thought it was any different. I wouldn't think it would be a deal breaker.


----------



## RCCL Cruisers (Apr 17, 2004)

We cut a a piece of foam and put it down the middle, both my parents and in-laws have slept on it no problem. As they snoared their heads off all night long at least one of us got a good night sleep.

RCCL Cruisers


----------



## coachsrs (Mar 13, 2005)

Our son was sick during our trip and the wife slept on the sofa. No complaints from her.


----------



## hoover67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Great. Thanks for all of the input.


----------



## markvpayne (May 6, 2005)

With Six children you should look at the Sydney 31RQS. The Sofa sleeper is a pullout model and has a double mattress. The Superslide also really makes a huge difference on space and comfort when you get a crowd. I took 4 of my daughter's friends plus the other daughter and the DW and the Yorkie. 6 girls ages 8-12 and we had plenty of space. I aslo really appreciated the solid door on the front queen room. Just a thought

MP


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> 6 girls ages 8-12 .......


Holy Cow Man, what were you thinking?????







I have my hands full with just the DW and DD.























Tim


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

The trailer wouldn't be big enough for all of those girls.........and the beer I would need!!!!!!!


----------



## markvpayne (May 6, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> The trailer wouldn't be big enough for all of those girls.........and the beer I would need!!!!!!!
> [snapback]41840[/snapback]​


Do not Discount the storage in the 31rqs The forward bay holds my three coolers for refreshments. The little ladies get the Fridge. The forward compartment is also accessable by lifting the queen bed so I never had to leave the comfort my room........


----------



## hoover67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks markvpayne,

I will try to pop over to the outback site to look at the 31RQS. We really want to tow as little as possible. We are actually looking at hybrids with three fold-out beds. I hate to get the tenting but I also hate to tow a monster. The Outbacks are my favorite. We will see where we end up after DH looks at the ones on top of my list!


----------



## markvpayne (May 6, 2005)

hoover67 said:


> Thanks markvpayne,
> 
> I will try to pop over to the outback site to look at the 31RQS. We really want to tow as little as possible. We are actually looking at hybrids with three fold-out beds. I hate to get the tenting but I also hate to tow a monster. The Outbacks are my favorite. We will see where we end up after DH looks at the ones on top of my list!
> [snapback]41894[/snapback]​


If you have the right TV and have it set up right there is really no difference in Towing one or the other. Having the rig set up right is the key. With a large family you must have at least a 3/4-1ton Van or SUV set up right .You will appreciate the space and comfort of the 31rqs The price difference was less than $1700.00 between that and the 27 or the 28. The kids will only grow larger and will always take a friend or two. Sleeping 10 and allowing the DW and I privacy is priceless.

GO FOR IT and don't look back..

And do not put a bike rack rack on the bumper..... See yesterdays post......

MP


----------

